# Favorite chairlift?



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Cool, weird topic but I dig it.

My favourite chair is Stairway to Heaven at Kicking Horse.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

HRM at Mt Hood Meadows.


----------



## Lifer (Jul 6, 2009)

The Knob at Marmot Basin. No lines ever, amazing views, and always pockets of pow even when the rest of the mountain is hard packed.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

I really like the white pass chair at fernie. Sometimes it reaches above the clouds and you see a beautiful flow of them.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

jay peak - the mother fucking freezer. separates the men from the boys.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

YanTheMan said:


> I really like the white pass chair at fernie. Sometimes it reaches above the clouds and you see a beautiful flow of them.


as of now, this is also my favourite chair. We rode it a ton last year while we were there on our trip


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> I call this photo..."the sheep being led to the slaughterhouse:laugh: and there is Ryan without any head protection...


he doesnt need it....not much up there. :laugh:


----------



## LAKA1ORD1E (May 5, 2009)

sunset at Bruno's on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Lifer (Jul 6, 2009)

LAKA1ORD1E said:


> sunset at Bruno's on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Amazing photo.


----------



## nigel b (Jul 6, 2009)

old style wooden 2 man chair at alp d'huez
it sccops you into it
also the scare chair(6 man) due to the speed they run it at


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

LAKA1ORD1E said:


> sunset at Bruno's on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Great photo man!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't give a crap about my view from the chair. Of course my favorite chairs will have no lift line at them. That being said, there are 2 kind of chairs I like...
1. FAST!!
2. Old, rickety and uncomfortable (keeps the punters off)
There's nothing worse than a regular-speed quad over intermediate terrain and a massive lineup to get on it.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

LAKA1ORD1E said:


> sunset at Bruno's on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


awesome picture


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

Peak 2 Peak in Whistler! Fast, cozy and warm!


----------

